#  Erste Hilfe >   wen benachrichtigen? handynummer >

## Schlumpfine

hallo, habe gehört, das die rettungskräfte in den handys von opfern nach den zu benachrichtigenden personen suchen. 
unter welchem kürzel soll das gespeichert werden? und wissen das alle rettungskräfte oder ist das in den regionen verschieden? 
danke für die antwort

----------


## wheelchairpower

Das geht per GPS.   

> Die Björn Steiger Stiftung initiierte im Jahre 2006 die erste kostenlose Handy-Ortung im Notfall. Damit wurde endlich eine wichtige Sicherheitslücke geschlossen. Durch die Verbreitung des Handys wurde der Notruf zwar schneller, doch diese Entwicklung hatte einen gravierenden Nachteil: Viele der Notrufenden konnten die eigene Position nicht genau nennen, schon gar nicht unterwegs auf freiem Feld. Hilfskräfte mussten den Unfallort dann erst mühsam suchen, lebenswichtige Zeit verstrich. Unter dem Strich ist die Zeit zwischen einem Unfall und dem Eintreffen der Hilfskräfte in den letzten Jahren sogar gestiegen.  
> Deshalb hat die Björn Steiger Stiftung die Handy-Ortung ins Leben gerufen. Dahinter steckt eine Internet-Ortungsplattform, über die die Notrufleitstellen Handys im Notfall orten können. Die Rettungskräfte werden dann zum entsprechenden Einsatzort geschickt.   *Aufgrund der neuen Notrufverordnung vom 18.03.09 und der technischen Optimierungen der Internet-Ortungsplattform ist eine Registrierung nicht mehr erforderlich. Die Notrufleitstellen können Handys im Notfall ohne Registrierung orten.* Quelle: http://www.steiger-stiftung.de/Handy-Ortung.441.0.html

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Wheelchairpower, 
da hast du wohl was missverstanden.
Es geht Conny nicht um die Handyortung wenn ich sie richtig verstehe.
Sondern darum das wir _!Die Rettungskräfte!_  :Smiley:  scheinbar nach Telefonnummer von Angehörigen suchen! 
Conny glaub mir da zu haben wir im allgemeinen keine Zeit!
Das macht die Polizeikräfte und die haben ganz andere Möglichkeiten Verwandte und die dazu gehörige Telefonnummer zu finden! 
Aber wenn du sicher gehen willst dann speichere doch bestimmt Leute unter, Vater/ Mutter/ Ehemann usw ab.
Um es gleich zu finden kannst du dann z.B. immer noch ein A davor setzten dann sind diese Nummern immer ganz oben im Telefonbuch! 
Die Handyortung wie sie z.B. Björn Steiger anbietet werden auch von Leitstellen, es gibt aber auch noch andere Möglichkeiten als Björn Steiger.
Eine feine Sache ist es allemal, solange kein Missbrauch stattfindet.

----------


## Schlumpfine

danke patientenschubser, genau das meinte ich... 
habe im wartezimmer 2 leutschens belauscht, die sich darüber unterhielten... 
hab leider die abk nicht verstanden, aber das sollte angeblich ne allg gültige abk sein... 
aber wenn du davon nix weißt ist es wohl doch nicht so 
ich mein bloß, nur weil meine mutter in meinem handy steht möchte ich nicht unbedingt, das "sie" angerufen wird, wenn was ist. da wär so eine feste möglichkeit, jemanden zu benennen,  doch gut, oder? 
trotzdem danke... 
Conny

----------


## wheelchairpower

@Schubser: 
Okay, habe es tatsächlich missverstanden. Sorry! :-) 
@Conny: 
Du könntest in deinen Papieren schriftlich festhalten wer unter welcher Nr. im Notfall kontaktiert werden soll. Denn wenn du einen Notfall hast, sucht man z. B. nach deinem Perso, deiner Versicherungskarte und ggf. nach einem Hinweis auf eine Erkrankung (Diabetes, Epilepsie usw.).
Wenn du einen Terminkalender benutzt und bei dir führst, wäre da z. B. auch am Anfang eine Seite wo du so etwas eintragen könntest.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Gerade las ich dazu etwas bei Kobinet

----------


## Schlumpfine

dankeschön, das wird wohl des thema gewesen sein. nur scheit das noch nicht allgemein bekannt. aber ich werds trotzdem mal ins handy tippern....einen versuch ist es wert, obwohl ich natürlich hoffe, das es nie benötigt wird....

----------


## Bossert

_Ich habe da mal was mitbekommen mit diesem ICE (_In Case of Emergency), kennt des jemand? Ich habe gehört das man vor den Kontackt ICE schreiben soll damit die Einsatzkräfte wissen wen sie Anrufen sollen.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Lies den Artikel zu dem dich der Link in meinem letzten Beitrag führt! (unterstrichenes Wort)

----------


## chris2104

die handyortung ist lediglich dafür, dass rettungskräfte wissen, wo sich eine verletzte person befindet.
zu ICE (In Case of Emergency) In Case of Emergency

----------


## bärbel

Das Kürzel lautet ICE und steht für "In case of Emergency". Weiss nur nicht wirklich, ob Rettungskräfte die Zeit haben danach zu suchen.

----------


## knopfcaro

Es gibt was Neues bzgl. der GSM-Handyortung ohne vorherige Registrierung bei der Björn-Steiger-Stiftung. Hier habe ich gelesen, dass diese leider nicht mehr möglich ist. Man muss sich vorher also wieder registrieren und darf nicht darauf hoffen, dass die Feuerwehr einen ortet wenn was passiert. Sollte man wissen!

----------


## derMichel

Das mit dem ICE ist schon richtig, nur wie umgehen die Rettungskräfte die Handysperre, die die meisten Nutzer haben

----------


## spokes

eben.

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Ich denke auch, dass mein Handy nicht schnell und unkompliziert für Rettungskräfte entsperrbar wäre :-/
Eventuell wäre es aber sinnvoll die Nummern, die kontaktiert werden sollen, irgendwo auf einem Zettel zu notieren? Meinen Organspendeausweis habe ich zumindest immer im Geldbeutel und ich denke, ein Zettel mit Telefonnummern und Namen würde dort auch gefunden werden?

----------

